# Getting a hedgie and sleep with a fan. Help!



## Elsatruffle (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi, I am getting a hedgehog within the next 2 weeks. I wanted to know what to do at night because I sleep with a fan. My hedgehog cage is a 2x3 C&C cage and I have a 150 watt heat lamp on top of the cage. I tested the heat lamp and my fan being on the other night and when I woke up and felt inside the cage it felt like the lamp had never even been on. What should I do? Should I put a blanket over the front half of the cage? Or any other suggestions?
Thank you for the help!


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

I would get a small digital thermometer and see if the temperature is changing at all (maybe test it out during the day every few hours and keep an average)

If your cage is set to the right temperature, it shouldn't necessarily feel "hot" inside her cage.

You also might want to invest in a thermostat. It takes the guess work out of temperature and CHE usage! You just have to set it to a preferred temperature and the CHE will turn on and off to maintain that temperature, even with the fan on. Easy Peasy!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sheap has great suggestions and I agree with both of those - you'll want to get a thermometer and thermostat.

In addition, make absolute certain that the fan isn't pointing at the side of the room with the cage at all, and that there's no breeze rebounding back into the cage. Even if the cage is at a warm enough temperature, a cool breeze can cause a chill or hibernation attempt. You may end up wanting to put a blanket over part of the cage, just to be sure (just make sure to keep it back from the CHE lamp). 

Another possibility - you may need a second CHE lamp since 2x3 is a pretty big area to cover. A second lamp can help keep the temperature steady in the whole cage & they won't need to work as hard to do so.


----------



## Elsatruffle (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you guys! I do have a thermostat. I just need to get a thermometer. And I didn't know if It was ok to put a blanket on part of the cage. Thank y'all for your help!!


----------

